# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب : الايمان عند السلف وعلاقته بالعمل وكشف شبهات المعاصرين

## باعث الخير

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

وبعد

فقد رأيت هذا الكتاب المعنون له بـ " الايمان عند السلف وعلاقته بالعمل وكشف شبهات المعاصرين " 

في معرض الكتاب وما شدني اليه هو اسماء من راجعوا هذا الكتاب 

فالكتاب لـ محمد محمود آل خضير 

وراجعه وقد له هؤلاء الفطاحل 
-الشيخ عبد الرحمن المحمود
-الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل
-الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف
-الشيخ علوي السقاف

وعندما بحثت عنه في الشبكة وجدت له تلخيصا نقلا عن الكتاب فاحببت ان انقله لكم عله يكون حافزا لاحدكم لشراءه خاصة وان هذه المسألة موضع فتنة بين شباب الصحوة 

والكتاب سعره 65 جنيها وهو في مجلدين وموجود في مكتبة دار الكيان جناح المملكة العربية السعودية

.............



" الإيمان عند السلف وعلاقته بالعمل وكشف شبهات المعاصرين "

تأليف / محمد بن محمود آلخضير 

(خاتمة الكتاب) 


في ختام هذا البحث، أحمد الله تعالى على ما يسّر وسهّل من إكماله، وأسأله سبحانه أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه، وأن ينفع به من ألفه ومن قرأه. 

وأحب أن أسجل هنا أهم ما توصلت إليه من نتائج، وهي كما يلي: 

1- أنه لا تصح دعوى الإجماع على أن الإيمان في اللغة هو التصديق، بل من أهل اللغة من فسره بالثقة والقبول وإظهار الخضوع. 

2- أن الأقرب في تفسير الإيمان لغة، أنه الإقرار الذي يتضمن تصديق القلب وانقياده، كما بين شيخ الإسلام /. 

3- أن أهل السنة مجمعون على أن الإيمان الشرعي: حقيقة مركبة من القول والعمل، الظاهر والباطن، وأن هذا الإجماع دلت عليه نصوص الكتاب والسنة، وأن عامة من انحرف في هذا الباب، إنما أتوا من عدولهم عن معرفة كلام الله وكلام رسوله ^، والاعتماد على طرق ومقدمات اخترعوها، وإلا ففي القرآن والسنة من بيان حقيقة الإيمان، ما لا يحتاج معه إلى الاستدلال بالاشتقاق وشواهد الاستعمال، وغير ذلك. 

4- أن الإيمان له أصل وفرع، فأصله ما في القلب، وفرعه ما يظهر على البدن، وبين الأصل والفرع تلازم، فحيث وجد الإيمان القلبي، لزم ضرورة أن يتحرك البدن بموجَب ذلك من الأقوال والأعمال الظاهرة. 

5- أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص، وقد دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة والإجماع، وزيادته ونقصانه تأتي من أوجه كثيرة بينها أهل العلم. 

6- أن الاستثناء في الإيمان يجوز تركه وفعله، باعتبار حالين، وأن استثناء السلف راجع إلى خمسة اعتبارات. 

7- أن جمهور أهل السنة على التفريق بين الإسلام والإيمان، وأن الإيمان درجة أعلى من الإسلام. 

8- أن الأدلة دلت على تلازم الإيمان والإسلام، فلا إسلام لمن لا إيمان له، ولا إيمان لمن لا إسلام له؛ إذ لا يخلو المسلم من إيمان به يصحُّ إسلامه، ولا يخلو المؤمن من إسلام به يُحققُ إيمانه. 

9- أن الكفر عند أهل السنة يكون قولا وعملا واعتقادا وتركا، كما أن الإيمان قول وعمل واعتقاد. 

10- أن من صور الترك الذي هو كفر ترك العمل الظاهر بالكلية. 

11- أن الكفر ينقسم إلى أكبر وأصغر، والأكبر منه له أنواع بحسب بواعثه. 

12- أن ضابط الكفر الأصغر: هو كل ذنب سماه الشارع كفرا، مع ثبوت إسلام فاعله بالنص أو بالإجماع. 

13- أن الأصل أن تحمل ألفاظ الكفر والشرك الواردة في الكتاب والسنة على حقيقتها المطلقة، ومسماها المطلق، وذلك كونها مخرجة من الملة، حتى يجيء ما يمنع ذلك. 

14- أنه يجب الاحتياط وعدم التسرع في إطلاق الحكم على المعين، الذي قد يكون معذورا بوجه من الوجوه. 

15- أنه لا يصح جعل الشهوة وإرادة الدنيا مانعا من موانع التكفير، كما لا يصح اشتراط قصد الكفر، وبطلان ذلك معلوم من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع. 

16- أن المرجئة هي التي تشترط الاعتقاد، للتكفير بالمكفرات القولية والعملية. 

17- أن من أصول أهل السنة أنهم لا يكفرون الإنسان بمطلق المعاصي والكبائر كما يفعله الخوارج، ولا يخلدونه في النار كما تقوله المعتزلة، بل يكلون أمره إلى الله، إن شاء عذبه، وإن شاء غفر له. 

18- أن الإيمان الذي يرتفع عن الزاني ونحوه، هو النور والخشية والخشوع، مع بقاء التصديق وعمل القلب. 

19- أن الأصل في نفي الإيمان- في النصوص- أنه على مراتب، أولها نفي الصحة، فإن منع مانع، فنفي الكمال الواجب. 

20- أن بدعة الخوارج والمعتزلة من البدع المشهورة المخالفة للكتاب والسنة وما عليه سلف الأمة. 

21- أن الجهم ومن وافقه ذهبوا إلى أن الإيمان هو المعرفة، والكفر هو الجهل، وأن قول اللسان وعمل القلب والجوارح ليس من الإيمان، وأن الإيمان شيء واحد لا يتفاضل، ولا يستثنى منه. 

22- أن حصر الكفر في القلب مما ذهب إليه كثير من أهل الإرجاء، لكن منهم من لا يقصره على التكذيب والجهل، بل يضيف إليه ما يناقض عمل القلب كالعداوة والاستخفاف. 

23- أن كثيرا من المتأخرين لا يميزون بين مذاهب السلف، وأقوال المرجئة والجهمية؛ لاختلاط هذا بهذا في كلام كثير منهم. 

24- أن الكرامية ذهبت إلى أن الإيمان قول باللسان فقط، وأنه شيء واحد لا يزيد ولا ينقص، ولا يستثنى فيه، لكنها لا تنازع في وجوب المعرفة والتصديق، وفي أن المنافق مخلد في النار، وخلافهم مع أهل السنة في شأنه، خلاف في الاسم لا في الحكم. 

25- أن أبا الحسن الأشعري نصر قول جهم والصالحي، في أحد قوليه، ونصر قول أهل السنة، في قوله الآخر. 

26- أن من الأشاعرة طائفة وافقت السلف في مفهوم الإيمان. 

27- أن المعتمد في مذهب الأشاعرة المتأخرين: أن الإيمان هو التصديق بالقلب، وأن قول اللسان شرط لإجراء الأحكام في الدنيا، وأن عمل الجوارح شرط كمال في الإيمان، وأن الإيمان يزيد وينقص. 

28- أن من جوّز منهم الاستثناء في الإيمان، فباعتبار الموافاة، ومرادهم أن الإيمان هو ما مات عليه العبد ويوافي به ربه، وهذا مجهول للعبد فيستثني لذلك، وأن الإنسان إنما يكون عند الله مؤمنا وكافرا باعتبار الموافاة وما سبق في علم الله أنه يكون عليه، وما قبل ذلك لا عبرة به. 

29- أن قولهم بالموافاة، قول محدث، مبني على نفي قيام الأفعال الاختيارية بالله تعالى. 

30- أن متأخري الأشاعرة يثبتون عمل القلب، من الإذعان والانقياد والقبول وترك العناد والتكبر، ويدخلون ذلك تحت التصديق، ويفرقون بينه وبين المعرفة التي ذهب إليها جهم. 

31- أن الكفر عند الأشاعرة هو التكذيب، أو الجهل بالله تعالى، وأن أمور الكفر المجمع عليها كالسجود للصنم وعبادة الأفلاك، ليست كفرا في نفسها، لكنها علامة على الكفر، ويجوز أن يكون فاعل ذلك في الباطن مؤمنا. ومنهم من يقول: هذه الأمور جعلها الشارع علامة على التكذيب، فيحكم على فاعلها بوجود التكذيب في قلبه وانتفاء التصديق منه. 

32- أن الماتريدية يرون الإيمان هو التصديق، وأنه لا يزيد ولا ينقص، ولا يستثنى فيه، ويجعلون قول اللسان شرطا لإجراء الأحكام الدنيوية فقط، ومنهم من أثبت الزيادة والنقصان. 

33- أن حاصل ما عليه مرجئة الفقهاء: أن الإيمان تصديق بالقلب وقول باللسان، وأنه لا يزيد ولا ينقص، ولا يستثنى فيه، وأن عمل الجوارح ليس من الإيمان، وكذلك عمل القلب، على ما ترجح لي، وهو موضع تردد في كلام شيخ الإسلام /. 

34- أن الخلاف بين أهل السنة وهؤلاء المرجئة، خلاف حقيقي عند بعض أهل العلم، ولفظي عند آخرين، وهو موضع تفصيل عند شيخ الإسلام / ، فلا يكون الخلاف لفظيا- عنده- إلا مع من يثبت التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن، ويسلم بأن انتفاء اللازم يدل على انتفاء الملزوم، وبدعته حينئذ في إخراج العمل من مسمى الإيمان، من بدع الأقوال والأفعال، لا من بدع العقائد. 

35- أن كثيرا من المتأخرين اغتر بما ينسب إلى المرجئة من أنه لا يضر مع الإيمان ذنب. 

36- أن مقولة السلف: من قال الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص فقد برئ من الإرجاء، حق وصدق، لكن على فهم قائليها، وأنه وجد في المرجئة من أثبت الزيادة والنقصان، بل ومن قال: الإيمان قول وعمل. 

37- أن القول بأن الإيمان قول وعمل، يعني إثبات أمرين لا نزاع فيهما بين أهل السنة: 

الأول: أنه لا يجزئ القول ولا يصح من دون العمل، وهذا مُصرح به من أئمة السلف، وعليه إجماعهم، وقد بسطت الكلام في هذا في الباب الثالث. 

الثاني: أن الكفر يكون بالقول، والعمل، كما يكون بالاعتقاد والترك. 

38- أن مقالات المرجئة المنتشرة في هذه الأزمنة، قد يخفى أمرها على بعض الناس، وقد يجمعون بينها وبين مقالات السلف، وقد أوردت منها ست عشرة مقالة. 

39- أن من زل في هذا الباب، مع كراهته للإرجاء، وذمه للمرجئة، لا يقال عنه مرجئ بإطلاق، لكن يقال: وافق المرجئة في كذا، أو دخلت عليه شبهة الإرجاء. 

40- أن التلازم بين الظاهر والباطن، دلت عليه أدلة من الكتاب والسنة، وهو الذي تأباه المرجئة وتنكره، ولأجل عدم إدراكه غلط غالطون، وقد جعلت الكلام عليه في فصل مستقل، مبينا مفهومه وأدلته وموقف المرجئة منه، وعلاقته بكفر الإعراض. 

41- أن أهل السنة مجمعون على أن الإيمان لا يجزئ ولا ينفع ولا يقبل من دون عمل الجوارح. 

42- أن ترك العمل الظاهر بالكلية كفر مخرج من الملة؛ لأربعة أدلة: 

الأول: أن العمل الظاهر لازم للإيمان الباطن، وانتفاء اللازم دليل على انتفاء الملزوم. 

الثاني: إجماع أهل السنة عل أن الإيمان قول وعمل، وأنه لا يجزئ القول من دون العمل، ومنهم من صرح بكفر تارك العمل، وقد نقلت هذا الإجماع عن أحد عشر إماما من أهل العلم. 

الثالث: إجماع الصحابة على تكفير تارك الصلاة، فتارك العمل الظاهر كله من باب أولى، وقد نقلت هذا الإجماع عن اثني عشر إماما من أهل العلم. 

الرابع: ما قرره جمع من أهل العلم في حقيقة كفر الإعراض، وأن منه: الإعراض عن دين الله لا يتعلمه ولا يعمل به، وهو راجع إلى مسألة التلازم. 

43- وقد نقلت في هذه المسألة نقولا سلفية، واضحة، عن الصحابة، والتابعين، والأئمة، إلى زمننا هذا، جعلتها في فصل مستقل، بلغت نحوا من مائة وعشرين نقلا، عن خمسين عالما، وقد تبين منها أن أهل العلم المعاصرين لا يختلفون في هذه المسألة العظيمة، بحمد لله. 

44- أن المخالف عدل عن إجماع أهل السنة، إلى التمسك ببعض الأدلة التي لم يحسن التعامل معها وفق منهج أهل السنة في الاستدلال، وقد أجبت على استدلاله بحديث البطاقة، والجهنميين، وحديث حذيفة في اندراس الإسلام، وحديث الرجل الذي لم يعمل خيرا قط إلا التوحيد، وحديث معاذ في بعثته إلى أهل اليمن. 

45- أن المخالف أكثر من إيراد الشبه العقلية، التي رام منها التشكيك فيما أجمع عليه أهل السنة من لزوم العمل لصحة الإيمان، وقد أوردت هذه الشبهات، ونقضتها واحدة تلو الأخرى، وقد بلغت ثنتي عشرة شبهة. 

46- أن المخالف اعتمد على نقول عن بعض أهل العلم، فهمها على غير وجهها، وحملها على غير المراد منها، وقد تتبعت هذه النقول، وبينت ما كان منها مخالفا لما عليه أهل السنة، وما هو موافق لكن لم يفهمه المخالف على وجهه الصحيح. 



هذا وإني أتوجه لإخواني الذين حادوا عن الصواب في هذه المسألة، بنصيحتين: 

الأولى، لمن انشغل منهم بالتأليف والكتابة، أن يتقوا الله تعالى، وألا يوردوا في نقولهم كلاما لأهل البدع المخالفين للسنة، وأن لا يضربوا كلام أهل العلم بعضه ببعض، فللاستدلال آدابه وقواعده، التي لا تخفى عليهم. 

والثانية: لعامة الطلبة، المريدين للخير، الباحثين عن الحق، أن يلزموا ركب علمائهم، وأن يأخذوا العلم على أيديهم، وأن يحذروا زلة العالم، وزيغة الحكيم، وأن يعلموا أن للمنهج السلفي حملةً، وورثةً، وأئمةً، وهداة، فيا فلاح وسعد من كان مع هؤلاء. 

أسأل الله تعالى أن يبصرنا بالحق، وأن يجعلنا من أهله، والدعاة إليه. 

وصلّ اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## أبومنصور

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

هل الكتاب موجود على الشبكة، وآمل ممن توفر عنده إرفاقه مصورا و بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

يــــــــــرفع..
 للتذكير لعل الله ييسر من يفيد إخوانه به..

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11651

----------


## محمد التركماني

بارك الله فيكم
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=3903

----------


## حامد حمزة

العنوان: الايمان عند السلف وعلاقته بالعمل وكشف شبهات المعاصرين
تأليف: محمد بن محمود آل خضير
تقريظ: الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف
الشيخ علوي بن عبد القادر السقاف
الناشر: مكتبة الرشد - الطبعة الثالثة 2009
الحجم: 10ميجا بايت
https://ia601500.us.archive.org/13/i...9%84%D9%81.pdf
تخفيض أبي طه السلفي

----------

